# ICS camera fixed on Optimus 2X



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22322714&postcount=561

I don't know it will help with our HP touchpad camera....

But maybe our devs can have a look on it.

Atrix's camera fixed too and it's based on this thread.

I know optimus 2x's camera module is different from Atrix's so maybe it can be used for touchpad too?

PS. They only fixed camera. Not camcorder.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Umm, no not really sure how it would help.... completely different hardware platform.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

More a function of whose camera module it is as whose device it is built into. Linux (and android) compatible software drivers for the TP's camera hdw module is still mia afaik


----------

